# 8.0-BETA1-i386-dvd1.iso has no usr/src/sys



## alan (Jul 9, 2009)

hi, there,

the iso image for 8.0-beta1 doesn't seem to include usr/src/sys.  i wonder what's the module name for cvs that i could check out the 8.0 beta1 code base from repository ...?

thanks in advance.
alan


----------



## tangram (Jul 9, 2009)

You can use csup to pull the source code.

Detailed in:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/book.html#CVSUP
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/book.html#CURRENT-STABLE
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/book.html#SYNCHING


----------

